# Unusual Label



## bjewell (Mar 16, 2017)

So i won an auction at JR for Perdomo Champagne Sun Grown and I was sent a 10th anniversary addition but looking at the label it looked odd. I have searched all over and cannot find this particular label. Has anyone seen this 10th anniversary label before??


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I've seen that one in at least two (maybe three) B&Ms.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

The only thing I can find online with that band is one that looks just like it but the "10th Anniversary" script is in a different format. Maybe you got one before they did a band change, IDK.


----------

